# Inspired by Vivian Maier...



## weepete (Jun 25, 2013)

Vivian Maier was a nanny (for the Ginsberg family) and photographer in Chicago who shot Candid and street scenes in the 60s. She shot with a roloflex which had 12 shots in one film and shot around 1 film a day and came up with some wonderful shots. Her hit rate was increadable as well...

So while watching a programe on this lady I saw part of an exibition of her work where they'd developed a whole roll of her film, in sequence. So here is the challenge which I will try soon and you are welcome too as well:

Shoot 12 consecutive shots in one day. Edit them as you please but each shot must be different, and no deleting shots in between - even in camera. Put them together as a series.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 5, 2013)

weepete said:


> Vivian Maier was a nanny (for the Ginsberg family) and photographer in Chicago who shot Candid and street scenes in the 60s. She shot with a roloflex which had 12 shots in one film and shot around 1 film a day and came up with some wonderful shots. Her hit rate was increadable as well...
> 
> So while watching a programe on this lady I saw part of an exibition of her work where they'd developed a whole roll of her film, in sequence. So here is the challenge which I will try soon and you are welcome too as well:
> 
> Shoot 12 consecutive shots in one day. Edit them as you please but each shot must be different, and no deleting shots in between - even in camera. Put them together as a series.



On film like she did ?


----------



## weepete (Jul 14, 2013)

Film or digital, either way works mate.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 14, 2013)

weepete said:


> Film or digital, either way works mate.



Digital you can chimp to see if it is right


----------



## weepete (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep, but the idea is to shoot as if you were using a roll of film. So you can chimp all you want but it won't do you any good if you are doing this challenge correctly. 

The idea is 12 shutter clicks, in a row, each of a different subject. So you'd be emulating using a 12 shot film and trying to get as near to a 100% hit rate as you can. If you want to do it with film then that's ideal, but seeing as I don't have a film camera any more I'll be doing it with digital, but not deleting any either in camera or in post.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 15, 2013)

weepete said:


> Yep, but the idea is to shoot as if you were using a roll of film. So you can chimp all you want but it won't do you any good if you are doing this challenge correctly.
> 
> The idea is 12 shutter clicks, in a row, each of a different subject. So you'd be emulating using a 12 shot film and trying to get as near to a 100% hit rate as you can. If you want to do it with film then that's ideal, but seeing as I don't have a film camera any more I'll be doing it with digital, but not deleting any either in camera or in post.



Digital shooters will not be able to do without looking, i have almost given up on digital now i have my Leicas


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 13, 2013)

gsgary said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, but the idea is to shoot as if you were using a roll of film. So you can chimp all you want but it won't do you any good if you are doing this challenge correctly.
> ...



Well let me borrow one of your Leicas for a while.

And for the record, not all of Vivian's photos were perfect.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 13, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > weepete said:
> ...



No chance but you can borrow the wife


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 13, 2013)

gsgary said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



When's tea time?


----------

